# New to Clomid, lots of questions!



## smileybunny (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi there,
Was wondering if anyoone can help as all a bit confused! 

Have pcos and blocked tubes, tried metformin but as my bmi is 18.5 it made me vaery sick so they stopped it! Just been told i am insulin resistant and put on low carb and low gi diet, followed that for 3 weeks- MASSIVE difference! Had no af for 3 months one week in and she appeared, my consultant bet me this would happen if i stuck to it properly.

He put me on clomid and i am due to go for my first scan tomorrow at 14 days. I have no idea what to expect or what it is for, i also have a blood test a week later, again i don't know what this is for. The cons although very nice was all a bit hurried and did not explain things to us. I have heard that i may have to have more than one scan? CAn anyone help? I know i probably sound really thick    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just not really sure how it all works!

Also, mega mood swings, turned into a big bad grizzly bear    from last day of taking it for 3 days, also very sick and tired, all seems to have gone now, it is 6 days since i took my last tablet, is that normal?

Please please somone help me, i had no leaflet with the tablets and no help from anyone! Bit worried about tomorrow!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi there Smiley Bunny

Sorry to here you are having these difficulties. I have different problems to yourself but am also on clomid. 

I am currently on my 2nd cycle and the side effects have been really minor. I have had a scan on day 14. It is to check how many follicles you have and what size they are. 1-2 follicles is perfectly normal and ideally they need to reac somewhere between 18-22mm, although my con will accept 16mm. This is the optimum size for a follicle to produce an egg. On my first scan I had 1 follicle at 12mm (too small) so con scanned me again 3 days later and it had grown to 16mm (they grow 1-2mm a day usually). She was happy with this so I had an HCG injection to make the follicle release it's egg. (by this time it was d21 - a bit on the late side. Unfortunately did not get pregnant. Thius cycle I took more clomid - 100mg and was scanned on day 13. I had 2 follicles and one was already 20mm so no more scans were needed and I had the injection straight away. Now on two week wait before I can do a pregnancy test. Oh, forgot to say, the scans give you a good idea about whenn to time sex.

Hope this helps and I have not confused you.

SS


----------



## smileybunny (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi there,

Thanks so much for your reply, it kinda makes things a bit clearer! The injections that you have are they something given to everyone or only in certain circumstances? 

Fingers crossed for you this cylce, doesn'y it send you mad waiting! 

Have you found you get any of the side effects? 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Smiley bunny wecome to the Clomid thread  

Clomid is given to help you ovulate ..some girls are monitored by scans/blood tests etc others aren't it seems to depend on your Dr..

One question that sprung to mind reading your post ..have you had your tubes unblocked ..as although clomid will help you to ovulate I would't have thought this would be much help if your tubes are blocked .. if they have not treated this I would talk to your Dr again and find out what they are thinking .. after only finding out this week that my blood tests last July showed an underactive thyroid ..which they forgot to do anything about ..I would always double check with them if unsure ..as they are so stretched nowadays it is easy for them to make mistakes .. 

Good luck and why not join us on the Clomid discussion thread..it is a great place for support whilst on clomid and you will get lots of great advice too..

One thing I always advise based on my 6 cycles of the stuff is to take it at night as you have a lot less symptoms than taking it in the morning .. I don't have to strip off nearly so often now  
Cat x


----------



## smileybunny (Oct 23, 2006)

HI,

Well, I had my scan today and the nursese words were, "oh nothing has happened" she said there was no evidence at all of it working so i have to go back friday for another scan, feel all a bit down after that, she was so matter of fact about it! Still not very forthcoming with help and questions though, i think that just is the NHS though!

Cat, thanks for the advice, i did have my tubes unblocked last year when under for a lap and dye, they burnt it all out at the time. THey said it may reblock but fingers crossed!

Thanks again for all your help and support yesterday, any words of encouragement, has anyone had what i had today?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sally The Cat (May 21, 2007)

Hi.

I am new to this site too.
Just to let you know I am having the same response to clomid.

Am now on my 5th cycle - had scan last Friday but nothing ...
Am going again tomorrow but don't hold out much hope.

I am trying to be positive but is is hard.

Helen


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Smiley Bunny

In answer to one of you questions, not everyone needs the injections. Also some people ovulate using clomid one month and not the next so don't worry. It may also depend on the dose you are taking. I had to have the dose increased for the 2nd cycle. The only side effects I have had are hot flushes, being overly emotional and slight insomnia.

All the best

SS


----------



## smileybunny (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I got anothr really silly question, does this clomid stuff make you really tired? I am whacked which is not normally like me, as going to reply last night but slept all eve and then again tonight just woken up - mind that might be due to DH insisting on having footy on tv! 

Thanks so much guys for yor words of encouragement, i really should have come on here sooner, it helps to know we are not alone - I swear the rest of my friends/people I know are all pregnant, grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Smileybunny

I feel really tired while taking clomid and usually quite emotional.

SS


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi smileybunny,,

the same happened to me last year,, 

i took 100mg's clomid days 2-6 and went for my scan on day 11 saw nothing,, no evidence that there were any eggs, i went for another scan the following week and same happened again,, 

they didnt give me anymore clomid as it didnt seem to work. but i got my af 2wks later and again for the next 3 months, then i got my BFP without clomid,,, but sad to say we m/c at 6 wks, 

hope they c plenty of eggs there for u,, 

loads of luck


----------



## smileybunny (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your help and advice again, Wentfor my scan on friday, still no movement with the old follicles so we are doubling the dose next round, help! Does that mean double the side effects?

Bit down today, been away from DH for a couple of days, dad got rushed into hospital and had to go stay with parents to help out. Got back to my DH telling me his ex (mother of his son, my beloved step son) had been pregnant. Just to explain, his ex is for all intents and purposes treated y his family as the daughter in law, where I am the outsider that can't give the family baby, they frequently badger me about this and question what i am doing to hurry it up. The ex married again and her and my husbands son lives with her and her nw husband and spends weekends with us. I have slways found this hard looking after my stepson as the ex has made it very clear I am to have no influence over him what so ever. When we first told the family we were having some fertility issues low and behold the x pipped up she had the worst fertility issues alive and would never never never be able to conceive again with ehr new husband. of coursr my DH family rallied round, felt sorry for her and pushed me to one side aas usual. Three months later I find out she was pregnant with little or no treatment. I am very saddened to say that she recently miscarried. Howver my DH is now sayoing that we are in competition as the ex and her new hubby are trying again and they are bound to fall soon. He does not want her to have a baby that is treated as part of his family as she is, he wants to get there first and make sure we have the support. I just feel that I don't need any of this and whilst I feel for her greatly that she has lost her baby, I am also mixed with feeling very cross that she has lied about her fertility issues to get attention when my problems are real and very painful and i got pushed to the side with no support at all from the family. This situation is hard enough without this added pain. The x is integrated in all parts of my life, she even sees the same waxer as me, the x even told her all about her 'fertility isues'. God I sound like such a cow I know, maybe it has to do with the 2 glasses of wine i have sunk to try get this one sorted in my head. If I say that when I married dh she was calling him and his mum to put a top to it, when we bought a house she faked illness, when we got engaged she has dairy and wheat intolerance and could never eat that food again ( two weeks later a t a family bbq she was happily tucking into cream cakes). Maybe she isn't lying this time, maybe she did have issues but my cynisysm says it was attention grabbing to ensure the family did not try to help or be there for me and my dh the way it has always been.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sorry to go on and on and on just need to vent this and ask, how do I cope when she gets pregnant again? 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr very fustrated and not very

smiley bunny


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Smiley bunny Bless you sounds like everything is feeling very frustrating for you IF is very frustrating and creates emotions in us that we are not always proud of but they are real and very upsetting nevertheless.. she does sound a bit like an attention seeker from what you describe. 

As far as your doses are concerned I never ovulated on the lower doses and only started to ovulate on 150mg ..so sometimes it just takes a bit of tweaking ..I have recently found out I have an underactive thyroid too so that is probably why I havn't got pregnant so far this is what the consultant seems to think anyway as it is way out..so good luck with your increased dose ..hopefully we will hear a BFP from you very soon 
Cat x


----------



## smileybunny (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi,

Cat, I really appreciate your reply, I was a bit embarrassed of my rant last night, that is what have wine on an emotional day does for you! Trying to be a bit more positive about things now! I do find you guys help me alot on here it stops you feeling so alone. Intersting to hear you take 150mg my con said i could go to 100 then it was injections? Again no help or explanation.......really beginning to think private may be the way to go! 

Have they put you on med for your thyroid? Do they thiink this might help things along for you, i do hope so, good luck! 

Oh, and thank you for all advice on how to take the cloid, i am going to try night time next cycle although the pkt they come in says take with breakfast......v confusing! 

Thanks for your kind words again, so so ashamed of my rant!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey we all rant on here that is normal   there are not many girls on here who don't have a rant every now or then ..I am very good at having a rant .. it is a frustrating business this ttc .. so rant away hun.. at least you are with like minded people who understand how you feel. 

It is good to be positive but you wouldn't be human if you didn't have down days.

I think most tablets will give you guidance but a lot of girls take them at night with less ill effects. 

As for my thyroid they want me to have blood tests between days 2-4 of my period ..I am now on day 53 of my cycle and despite taking Provera until Monday there is no sign of it yet .. typical when you need it to arrive ..I had a really long cycle after my first dose of clomid but in between they were 37/8 days and I would ovulate around days 23/4.  

Good luck hun .. it sometimes takes a bit of time for them to get the dose right etc ..but on others it works first time there is no telling .. hoping you get a BFP very soon x
Cat x


----------

